# Spooky Breakfast



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

I was invited to a halloween brunch and I need some ideas for a spooky breakfast dish! Does anyone have any good Halloween breakfast recipes?


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Mini quiches? With cheddar to make them more orange and pumpkin faces made out of veggies?

Pumpkin muffins? If you have halloween cookie cutters you could use them to cut out halloween shaped biscuits or fluffy pastries.

MsM


----------



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

MsMeeple said:


> Mini quiches?


I second this... I 'm making mini quiches for my party but in the pastry dough, I have mixed in black food coloring and called them "Mini Witch's Cauldrons" the spinach in the veggie ones looks like seaweed floating in the egg "brew" 

Heather


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Bloody Marys!


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

Haha, those are some good ideas! I really like the cauldron quiche idea. Are they easy to make? I've never done quiche before.


----------



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

madame_mcspanky said:


> Haha, those are some good ideas! I really like the cauldron quiche idea. Are they easy to make? I've never done quiche before.


I think they are very easy... basically an egg pie. You can use refidgerated pie dough if you aren't comfortable making your own. I use the mini muffin tin pan, roll out the pie dough, cut circles out with a cookie cutter and make it look like mini pie shells. As for the filling there are countless recipes out there and like an omelet, can use just about anything you fancy (spinach and Parmesan or ham and cheddar, southwestern with green chilies and pepper jack cheese... the options are endless)


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

You could make Mummy Sausages _....instead of mummy dogs._ Use maple links (or your favorite sausage) instead of hot dogs.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Chocolate Chip Pumpkin Bread*
(Adapted from Joy of Cooking)

1 1/2 c. flour
1 tsp baking soda
1/4 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
3tsp ground cinnamon
1 1/2 tsp ground ginger
1/2 tsp ground cloves
1/3 c. milk
1/2 tsp vanilla
6 tbsp butter, room temperature
1 c. sugar
1/3 c. brown sugar
2 eggs
3/4 c. pumpkin puree
1 c. semi sweet chocolate chips

Preheat oven 350.

Have all ingredients at room temp. Prepare mini loaf pans (or one 9x5).

Whisk together flour, baking soda, baking powder, salt and spices. In another bowl combine milk and vanilla. In a large bowl, using a hand mixer, combine butter until creamy. Gradually add sugars and beat on high for 3-4 mins.

Add eggs one at a time. Add pumpkin puree on low speed until blended. Add flour mixture in 3 parts alternating with milk mixture. Mix in chocolate chips (reserving some for topping), stirring by hand. 

Spread batter into pan--Sprinkle some chips along top, and then slightly press into batter. Bake 50 to 55 minutes..... toothpick should come out clean.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh man, I'd kill for some breakfast sausage!!


----------



## Lady Claire (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm not going to any parties this year that I need to bring food to, but I might make that chocolate chip pumpkin bread anyway. It looks ridiculously good.

But I second... third? the quiches.


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

omg, those mummy sausages are so adorable, Halloweenie! What a creative idea!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

madame_mcspanky said:


> omg, those mummy sausages are so adorable, Halloweenie! What a creative idea!


*Thanks!* 

...I like the quiche ideas so I did a little reserach myself and found an interesting recipe for a savory pumpkin quiche recipe. It looks good, but I have not ried it out myself, yet. But I thought I would pass it along, anyway. Not sure if it needs some tweaking....( I would definitely cover foil around a pre-baked crust). If you try it, do a trial run first.

I also think for those that might not like goat cheese, marscapone or fresh ricotta cheese with a sprinkle of fresh grated parmesan thrown in, could be a nice subsitute. Have fun! *H1*

*Pumpkin Quiche with Goat Cheese and Thyme*

1 pie pastry (ready-rolled)
2 cups (16 oz) meat of pumpkin or butternut squash 
3/4 cup milk
4 eggs
8 ounces whipping cream or crème fraiche
1 tbsp thyme 
nutmeg, salt, pepper
4 ounces goat cheese, or blue cheese (any creamy type cheese you like)

Pre-heat oven to 400.

Cut the pumpkin/squash meat into bite-size chunks and spread on a baking tray lined with non-stick paper. Sprinkle with salt, then transfer to the oven and roast for about 30 minutes, until tender.

Once the pumpkin/squash is ready, remove from the oven, keep door open for 5 minutes to release the steam that has formed in the oven from the vegetables.

Meanwhile, get a deep dish pie tin/plate or spring-form mould and line with the pie pastry.... then pierce pastry with a fork all over.

Bake pie crust for about 10 minutes, or until lightly brown.

Meanwhile, mix the pumpkin/squash meat with the milk in a blender, then beat the eggs and cream and fold in the vegetable purée. Stir in the thyme, then season with salt, pepper and nutmeg to your liking.

Pour into the pie crust, spread with the diced goat cheese, blue cheese, etc. (pushing the cheese in if you wish, as some will float depending on their density), then bake the quiche in the oven for about 45 minutes or until set. 

When the pumpkin mix is starting to brown, cover with foil or grease-proof paper to prevent it from burning.

Remove from the oven and leave to stand for 5 minutes. Serve.


----------

